# Operating Systems >  syntex errors

## swablin

i am having trouble with a lot of "syntex error messages and do not know  how to fix these...can someone help me please???
thanks so much
swablin

----------


## Sridevichitthu

Hi Swablin,

Could you explain what exactly happening on your PC,if you get a chance to recreate the syntax error it would be of great help to diagnise the problem.

Please copy and reproduce the error message, also let me know some basic configuration of your system say operating system,name of the antivirus application ,at point you get the message whether it displays in blue screen or black screen and add up more if possible.

cheers,
Sridevichitthu :Smile:

----------


## peeyush_jain

are you getting syntex error messages while you are online?

----------


## sarathi trichy

> i am having trouble with a lot of "syntex error messages and do not know  how to fix these...can someone help me please???
> thanks so much
> swablin


you install registery booter it find and correct the syntax error.............its not tell  the error...

----------

